# Ambergris Caye Guide Suggestion



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Greg we fish with Junior and Rojo Lara. If you have IG you can find Junior @jrflyjighbaby I'd be happy to reach out to him if you do not have social media.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Following! This area is on my bucket list!!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

any issues with sargassum down there now?


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

Following as well.
Tentatively I have a similar trip planned for June and was looking for something similar as my other half does not fly fish but will fish gear.
If cost is an issue, Captain Morgan’s has a full day fishing for two for $400 plus tax. (gear and fly).


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Kenan Cok @ chasing tail charters. IF he is available he will pick you up in front of where you are staying.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

George Bradley


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

2nd Rojo - good guy and guide.


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

3rd Rojo - Great guy and put me on more bones than I could shake a stick at


----------



## Reverse (Dec 9, 2017)

Went down there on my honeymoon and the new wife was a trooper and spent a day on a charter with a local guide. She had a good time but got fried by the sun. All the big dog charters were still out of commission due to covid. Oceanside diy is super doable and once I figured it out, caught more/bigger bones than I did on the charter by far. Granted, it was a ghost town as we were some of the first tourists to visit since they had locked down the island. If I were to do it again, I would specifically target permit on whatever charter days I had and do all my bonefishing diy. We made friends with a guy named Carlos that made the trip for us. He took us out on a couple of fun trips and had an awesome time on the water doing everything from conch diving, lobstering, spearfishing, sightseeing, fishing, swimming with the nurse sharks, and cooked what we caught on a secluded island. Carlos is super knowledgable, friendly, energetic and just a great all around dude. 10/10 would recommend linking up with him for a good time. Also, make sure to bring a little extra cash with you for tips. Not that it's required as they are super humble and grateful down there, but their economy is REALLY hurting and a couple extra bucks here and there will make a huge difference in supporting the locals! I'll try and include a couple pics from our trip in October. PM if you want Carlos's phone number!


----------



## Redtail1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I've used GoFish Belize on several trips and never been disappointed. Be sure to have dinner at Elvi's Kitchen.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks guys I will go check these out.

@DBStoots Looks like they are having sargassum issues down there. I naively was not aware that this is even an issue. We ended booking an Airbnb because it was so cheap, but I am tempted to cancel and get a resort that has the floats to keep it off the beach. It would stink to have the wind blow the wrong way for a few days and all that stuff out front for half my trip. Now if I could catch baby Mahi from under it while wading then I wouldn't mind, ha.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

+1 on George Bradley.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

What about Lori Ann Murphy with www.reelbelize.com ? Anyone has experience going with her/ her company?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Carlos (Ketchu) Marin out of El Pescador did me right on two trips.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I ended up using Dennis Young on Caye Caulker, it was a fun trip. Kenan was booked at Chasin Tails and put me in the boat with Dennis. We caught a bunch of bones. I am definitely going to do a return trip for tarpon trip with him. The guide was excellent, had us on fish all day. 

The sargassm showed up heavy while we were down there limiting the wading fishing on the beach on the northern parts of Ambergris. Thanks everyone for their advice!


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Greg Allison said:


> I ended up using Dennis Young on Caye Caulker, it was a fun trip. Kenan was booked at Chasin Tails and put me in the boat with Dennis. We caught a bunch of bones. I am definitely going to do a return trip for tarpon trip with him. The guide was excellent, had us on fish all day.
> 
> The sargassm showed up heavy while we were down there limiting the wading fishing on the beach on the northern parts of Ambergris. Thanks everyone for their advice!


glad you had a great trip.


----------

